# How do you grow anacharis?



## woodymdt

Hey there everyone,

Ok my question for the day...

How do you folks put anacharis in your tanks? In the past I've just put strands in and just let them go...but I don't like the look of strands going everywhere.

So do y'all put them in your substrate? Do you tie them around rocks or driftwood? 

I like the way it looks, but I don't want it all over the place.

A lil' help?

:icon_conf


----------



## Thanks

cut off the bottom inch, and stick it in the substrate, about 1 inch in. They'll grow roots. Just like any stem plant. :wink:


----------



## woodymdt

Ok, that's what I did. I'll keep an eye on their progress.


----------



## Wei

anacharis is by far is easiest plant to grow, pretty much add to water + light(any amount). It is my favoriate "easy" plant.


----------



## TeeItUp

Wei said:


> anacharis is by far is easiest plant to grow, pretty much add to water + light(any amount). It is my favoriate "easy" plant.



I agree. I actually removed them because they simply grow to fast.


----------



## woodymdt

Thanks for the textbook answers. Wasn't what my question was geared towards. I do know it's easy to grow, I was asking if some of you let it float, or you rooted it, or any other ways you grew it.


----------



## travdawg

With this plant do you all trim the tops & replant them, discarding the base? Is that how you deal with all stem plants?


----------



## ThatNewGuy

Many people just float it because they use it to help cycle and start the tank and then discard it. Like most other stem plants it will grow in the substrate and eventually grow roots to attach to the ground.

As far as trimming, I just cut the top where I want it and replant the top or discard it.


----------



## ayS

has anyone had any experience planting anacharis on driftwood? i have some malaysian driftwood that i strapped some on. do you think it will root on the driftwood? if so, how long do you think it will take?


----------



## Ariel301

If you mean send roots into the wood...it won't. The wood is too hard. 

So if you want it to stay on the wood, it will always have to be held on by tying.


----------



## ayS

what are some excellent plants i can root on to the driftwood? preferrably some that turtles can consume?


----------



## C2C

anacharis does better as a floating plant. basically like stated above water+light=a foot of growth in a month...what i do is throw a bunch of pieces into my 125 gallon pond heavily stocked with no filtration...basically the anacharis takes care of any filtration problems i have.
i can take 6 6inch pieces and grow them out to 10 times that in a couple of months
but i gave my co worker some and he grew a 6 stem bunch into twice that in about a month he planted his
his set up is the red sea co2 reactor, plant gro, excel, and 2 65watt pc


----------



## ayS

C2C said:


> anacharis does better as a floating plant. basically like stated above water+light=a foot of growth in a month...what i do is throw a bunch of pieces into my 125 gallon pond heavily stocked with no filtration...basically the anacharis takes care of any filtration problems i have.
> i can take 6 6inch pieces and grow them out to 10 times that in a couple of months
> but i gave my co worker some and he grew a 6 stem bunch into twice that in about a month he planted his
> his set up is the red sea co2 reactor, plant gro, excel, and 2 65watt pc


hi, thanks for the reply. when you say "floating plant" do you mean just let it float all over the tank and it will continue to grow?


----------



## nismo tetra

basically what people are trying to say is....it is very hardy. It will grow if you have it in water and has some amount of light. Hell, we have left in our sink, in a bowl, in plain cold tap water and it will be fine. It is your personal preference on how to grow it. Let it float or plant it into the substrate. Either way will work. Personally I plant it, just because it looks nicer than having a slop of anacharis float around.


----------



## Ariel301

ayS said:


> what are some excellent plants i can root on to the driftwood? preferrably some that turtles can consume?


I'm not aware of any plant that will put roots into driftwood. The plants that are typically attached to wood (anubias, java fern, java moss) aren't really good turtle food because they're slow growing and somewhat pricey compared to things like anacharis. You'll just have to keep it tied on, whichever plant you choose.


----------



## Jmnz88

*Anacharis problem*

I'm having problem growing my 5 six inch pieces of anacharis on my 20 gal instead of growing them I'm growing green water algea what can I do to grow the anacharis instead of the green water algea


----------



## Eden Marel

Jmnz88 said:


> I'm having problem growing my 5 six inch pieces of anacharis on my 20 gal instead of growing them I'm growing green water algea what can I do to grow the anacharis instead of the green water algea


Test your water and see if you are having an ammonia problem.

I've never had any problems growing that. I just drop it into some water and give it some light and it grows like crazy, no fertilizers.


----------



## muttpuppy

I have a goldfish and I found that the best way for my tank to plant anacharis is to make little clusters of rocks glued together with aquarium sealant, then I just pull off a few of the bottom leaves and stuff it into little holes. Easy to clean my tank, the goldie doesn't pull it up, and if any of the plant starts to get too tall, I just pinch it down and stuff it into a new rock cluster.


----------

